# How to get rid of these vines?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

It's on our old house and is have Wisteria vines growing on it...I think we got a tree in the yard it is coming from but the tree was planted by my granddads mother and I don't want it killed.

The vines are taking over the yard and house....how can I get rid of the vines without killing the tree?

Don't want to use roundup because it will kill everything.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Cut the shoots off close to the ground and paint the stem with Brush-B-Gone.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

My late aunt had a wisteria monster. I swear if I went by it too slow on the mower it would get a hold of me. I'm pretty sure that a few times when I've walked passed it it made a grab for me. 

For control you're probably better off cutting it back and using a stump/brush killer applied with a brush if you are worried about over spray.


----------

